# Paying $5 (via paypal) someone to make me an amiibo card backing.



## astrangeone (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm making a set of amiibo/AR cards from a few sets I have laying around.  Problem is that I don't want to use a double card for the back - it looks ugly as hell and uses up a card that can be used for the front.

I want the amiibo logo on the back and whatever background you think looks good.

If you could, scale them down to the actual card size that comes with the Nintendo 3DS systems.

Here are Nintendo's official take on them the AR cards that come with 3DS/2DS systems.
http://en-americas-support.nintendo...-to-download-replacement-ar-cards-and-booklet


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 30, 2016)

I could try this. Could you do a $5USD Amazon gift card instead of PayPal?


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 30, 2016)

Yup.  That is doable.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 30, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Yup.  That is doable.


Cool. What dimensions you want it in?


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 30, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Cool. What dimensions you want it in?



I don't have an open pack of AR cards at the moment, but the size of an AR card?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 30, 2016)

Perhaps one of these would work. If you want me to make any changes, let me know.


----------



## cazper6687 (Mar 10, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> I'm making a set of amiibo/AR cards from a few sets I have laying around.  Problem is that I don't want to use a double card for the back - it looks ugly as hell and uses up a card that can be used for the front.
> 
> I want the amiibo logo on the back and whatever background you think looks good.
> 
> ...


Hey do you think you could make me some amiibo cards???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> Perhaps one of these would work. If you want me to make any changes, let me know.





CeeDee said:


> Perhaps one of these would work. If you want me to make any changes, let me know.


Hey do you think you could make me some amiibo cards?


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 10, 2017)

cazper6687 said:


> Hey do you think you could make me some amiibo cards???
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I can.  PM me, and we'd talk!


----------



## cazper6687 (Mar 10, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> I can.  PM me, and we'd talk!


How do I pm? Was trying to figure that out!!!


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 10, 2017)

Click on my name it is should bring up a pop-up with the options to "Send PM" at the bottom.


----------



## cazper6687 (Mar 10, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> Click on my name it is should bring up a pop-up with the options to "Send PM" at the bottom.


Nope maybe because I'm new. Do you want to try and pm me? Or contact me a diff way??? I have app we can use to chat up to u!!!!


----------

